# Compound mitre cuts on stair rail



## driftwoodman (9 Sep 2011)

Hello everyone

My next project that i am planning in my house is too put up a handrail. The type of handrail i want to put up is called a pigs ear, I have to cut mitres & compound mitres exactly like the one thats in this picture. I have a chop saw capable of compound mitre but i am unsure how to work the cuts out :? Any help much appreciated







John


----------



## Modernist (9 Sep 2011)

You could google compound mitre saw angles or something similar

this is one which may help

http://jansson.us/jcompound.html


----------



## Chrispy (9 Sep 2011)

I think the easy way would be to put an extra mitre in the corner where the two walls meet, only needs to be an inch or two long horizontal with 45 deg mitres, then mitre the longer lengths off of this. best way is to explain is draw it on wall.

If you try to cut a compound mitre you just end up with a pigs ear : :lol: roll:


----------

